# For those about Intel



## mike_cos (Feb 6, 2012)

you probably already received, but was just released...The update of the U.S. doctrine for intelligence support to military operations. With some news for scholars and theorists of intelligence... enjoy


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice, thanks I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 6, 2012)

Just downloaded it. Thanks


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I guess I will download it to my DA/JP thumb drive for future reference. Just had an AMU course (INTL441 - Joint Forces Intelligence Planning) that dug all into JP-2-0 though. I'll review this one at another time. Ive had enough of JP 2 for a while lol


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 15, 2012)

BravoOne said:


> that dug all into JP-2-0


LOL...


----------

